# Cooper's Win Photo and Stacking Help



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Over Thanksgiving weekend Cooper took Best of Opposite Sex in Sweeps at the show!! Super exciting and really nice against some really nice competition! Just got the win photo proof and I have a question-I'm thinking his head needs to be forward more and probably more parallel and that he'd look better overall but maybe that's not it. Anyone have advice?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Bring his head up and forward. It will bring not only his head forward, but give a nice,arch to his neck and emphasize his front. Very nice looking dog!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Not helpful but he looks fine to me. He's really looking gorgeous, Christen<:


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Congratulations!!! I know nothing about showing... just happy for you! He is so gorgeous!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

He looks like a great dog! He has such stature.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He looks beautiful! Congratulations- very nice pup.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Hard to tweak perfection.
Cooper is beautiful!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Way to go Cooper!!!


----------

